# Septic aerators?



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

My septic has started to backup, not bad as it does go back down. Anytime we use a lot of water we start seeing backups in the tub. I am wondering if anyone out there has personal knowledge of septic tank aerators? From my research it seems like this just might be the solution to my problem. The tanks were pumped less than 2 years ago. They are getting pumped out again this Saturday. In an effort to make sure my septic system lasts I researched and it seems like these aerator are the ticket. Anyone have any experience with them? Personal or professional, I would like to hear it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Never heard of one but that doesn't mean there isn't. 

Usually what your describing would be related to a failed septic drain field. 

Once your septic tank is full of water it then flows out into a field and drains off/dissipates. If your your tank accumulates to much sewage/solid material and it gets out into your field it plugs up the drain field/pipe/tiles and causes the back up.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Burksee said:


> .........
> 
> .....would be related to a failed septic drain field.
> 
> .....


Yep. Tree roots clogging pipe or collapsed pipe are also possibilities. Not likely, but possible failure from a very high water table.
How old is the tank/field ?
Hope you can get by until spring. Might be expensive.

L & O


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Just got done digging up the input and output ends of the 2 1000 gallon tanks. Input clogged with toilet paper as I suspected. Family meeting about that issue tonight. Output end is under water. System is 21 years old and has no tree that close to it. I generally suspect it is hydrolocked. Last time it happened when we had a lot of rain. Ground water was flooding the septic field.

This system:

http://www.aero-stream.com/p-6-payments.html

This is what I am considering. By all descriptions this is what is happening to my system. Tanks will be pumped Saturday and I am pretty sure I can get by until spring. It's the future that concerns me.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

That's great news! Glad to hear it was only TP! We've got a removable/cleanable filter on the tanks outlet before the field, knock on wood its doing its job and keeping the **** out of our septic field! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ibthetrout said:


> ....... Tanks will be pumped Saturday ........


You found the problem, tanks were pumped 2 years ago, why pump again ?

L & O


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I think I am going to buy that aerator. It's a lot of money but I think this is a good solution for my situation.

I am going to pump the tank again to give a little relief to the system. The aerator I am going to buy suggests that you pump the tanks before installing it. Anyway, not so concerned now. If anyone has one of these aerators I would like to hear from you. I know one person taht has one and they claim it solved a similar problem.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Fwiw we have several vacation homes for rent where I work and all have aerator septic systems due to environmental concerns. Every single one has failed and needed lots maintenance prior to complete failure. Deed restrictions have been removed that required these systems, now replaced with a gravity flow system (traditional) with no more problems. This is in sandy gravel soil that percs well.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> You found the problem, tanks were pumped 2 years ago, why pump again ?
> 
> L & O


I agree. And why go through the added expense of this aerating system.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

alex-v said:


> I agree. And why go through the added expense of this aerating system.


The output of the tanks is under water. In a good system the outlet pipe at the tank would not be under water. This tells me I am pushing water into the drain field instead of a gravity feed situation. The aerators are suppose to break down the black slime "biomat" that builds up in the field and then allow the field to drain as it once did in it's younger years. If the outlet pipe were not under water then I would agree, there is no reason yet, but not my case.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Back in the old era when we had a septic tank and field the problem would not have been solved with the aerator. We would have checked the field first in this sort of situation. Trees and shrubs will send roots a long way looking for nutrients and water.

I remember my dad doing the entire field himself one summer.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

alex-v said:


> Back in the old era when we had a septic tank and field the problem would not have been solved with the aerator. We would have checked the field first in this sort of situation. Trees and shrubs will send roots a long way looking for nutrients and water.
> 
> I remember my dad doing the entire field himself one summer.


I can't disagree with that, but I built the house and even helped lay the drain field. I am rather doubtful it's roots in my case. If this does not solve it then I am thinking maybe a crushed schedule 40 pipe that feeds the field. Many, many years ago the wife insisted the kids needed sand under the swing set.....you know, to keep them safe. I had a large dump truck of sand brought in. I made sure he did not drive on the field, but there was no way to avoid the pipe feeding the field. Being sch 40 I thought it would be ok, but maybe I was wrong on that? I'll know in a few weeks. If the aerator does not solve it I will be looking for other causes. Given the problem just started last year I rather doubt a crushed pipe. I really think this aerator will fix it. I will report back in time on the progress.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

15-20 years ago we experienced some difficulties with out tile field. I contacted a Terra-Lift contractor and he used the procedure on our tile field. He did a few test shots and told me it would work, well it did. You can google the name and read up on the procedure. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Average life of a drainfield = 21years.

You could use a auger or post hole diggers and dig a few holes in the drainfield. If the stone is covered in black sludge and saturated start planning for a new drainfield.

Put your good money towards a new drainfield.


----------

